

Contra – social opinions platform - lennykhazan
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/contra-social-opinions-platform/id965626204

======
MCKapur
Hey guys, one of the makers of Contra here, and we're super excited to launch
Contra to the world!

Contra is a new way to get educated on any circumstance, be it a product
comparison, news article, or current affair. Post two-sided topics, and
acquire a well-rounded portfolio of opinions from multiple people! And if
you're feeling strongly about something - go ahead and write your own opinion.

If you have any questions or feedback we'd love to hear it! Reach out to us!

Do download the app, too!

